# laryngoscopy



## hudsondna

my physician did a microsuspension laryngoscopy with CO2 laser destruction of right anterior vocal cord lesion. How would you code this?


----------



## peglmrohen

I would code as 31541.  CPT does not descriminate the technique (laser) for the removal of the lesion
Peggy M


----------

